# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Martch hunting scopes

## 199p

Where is the best place to order these from?

My 6500 needs replacing and one of these or something close would fit the gun just perfect I think. 

What other options is there?
Not looking for a night force weight wise scope but want a lightweight ish, good magnification and great dialling scope.

Cheers
Shane

----------


## BRADS

You'll need a bit of magnification to hit the gongs over this way :Thumbsup: 
NIGHT FORCE

----------


## 199p

Yeah im not sold on the nightforce eh. 

I want a large magnification range not just high or low

----------


## BRADS

Fair call on that one

----------


## L.R

New VX6 mate with CDS turret, I spoke with Greg Duley last week and he has been testing them, he said optically better than the March and they track very well.
If you ask me the March has a lot of compromises and i don't like them.

----------


## Sidney

Lets be a little more specific about those compromises?

I have heard some things....

fussy eye relief on some?

but apart from the 42mm bell, haven't heard many complaining bout the optical performance..

great reputation for reliable tracking and optical performance in their benchrest scopes...

the 8x magnification aint much of a complaint...nor is the size and weight of the 3-24ffp or the 2.5-25 compared to the competition

I would be complaining bout the price and 5 year warranty....

Am considering one for myself ...would like to know some real experience and/or information on the pros and cons...

Please feel free to expand L.R.  ....

----------


## L.R

The one I owned 3-24x42 FFP the eye relief was shocking was not usable above 20 mag.  The optics are average I guess largely due to the 42mm objective.  The alloy is also very soft and they mark very easily.  They have some good features for a long range hunting scope however I feel they lay under the to good to be true banner for me.

----------


## Sidney

ta..

yep eye relief is an issue.. and soft alloy would just p you off in that price bracket.....

----------


## L.R

Yep I'm not a big fan of them myself, however lots of other people are, but I find a lot of people are to proud of what they own to tell the honest truth, it always amazes me how defensive some people get over their optics. 
I wish they were more of a 3-18x50 style scope, I think they would be a lot better package if they were not so ambitious  with their mag range.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yep I'm not a big fan of them myself, however lots of other people are, but I find a lot of people are to proud of what they own to tell the honest truth, it always amazes me how defensive some people get over their optics. 
> I wish they were more of a 3-18x50 style scope, I think they would be a lot better package if they were not so ambitious  with their mag range.


+1

----------


## Pop Shot

> New VX6 mate with CDS turret, I spoke with Greg Duley last week and he has been testing them, he said optically better than the March and they track very well.


Is he going to publish an article in NZ Hunter on the VX6 at some stage (even though I'm overseas and won't get to see it first hand).

----------


## L.R

Yes it will be in the next magazine I believe.

----------


## geezejonesy

I like the swarovski Z6  BT 3-18x50  have you thought along thais option ?
i ve put mine on my 300wm  its sweet

----------


## BRADS

> I like the swarovski Z6  BT 3-18x50  have you thought along thais option ?
> i ve put mine on my 300wm  its sweet


Pretty sure he has Z5 5-25x56 same as mine, they are great scopes but the BT is not suited to LR work really.

----------


## Proudkiwi

The Mark 6 from Leupold would be a good option if they release them with a TMR reticle.

It's about the only scope I'm half pie excited about at the moment.

----------


## The Claw

I'm holding out hoping that Premier will release a 5-25 version of their light tactical scope. I have a 3-15 version & one of the heritage 5-25's (big, heavy beast), really impressed with both of them (but I have to be since I own 2...) Swarovski has really nice glass, I'm just not convinced about their long term dialling ability. I have a Z6, 2 Z3's & can see a Z5 in the future possibly, but none of them are dialling scopes (2 have ballistic reticles) 

Shot show is only about a week away, surely something nice will come out there to fit the bill...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sneeze

> Yep I'm not a big fan of them myself, however lots of other people are, but I find a lot of people are to proud of what they own to tell the honest truth, it always amazes me how defensive some people get over their optics. 
> I wish they were more of a 3-18x50 style scope, I think they would be a lot better package if they were not so ambitious  with their mag range.


Or maybe its just that their truth is different from your truth?
Also some people like to bash good products to pump themselves full of self importance and constantly change gear madly rushing to the next new thing before they have any real understanding of how to use what they have. 
Or am I just being defensive here? :Grin: 

  Anyway you sugested  a VX 6, might be a good option. Defiantly good timing because you are trying to sell one after a very short time? at a pretty cheap price as well.
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...de-focus-4986/
 I hope the adjustments are better than the one I tried because it was horrible. I have a $250.00 mueler that has more feel.  :Grin: 
Im not much of a follower of any one one writer or shooter but as you quoted Mr Duely I note that in his last mag he called the March an " awesome all round hunting scope..." I dont see any adverts from Deon in the mag to incite the conspiracy theorists but there are a few From NZ Asia?  :Grin:  Maybe there are some in earlier issues, this is the first one Iv bought in a while.
 I can't comment on the FFP version, I dont like FFP and always thought the 8x was going to be a stretch as well but others seem to manage with them. I have however  had the sfp version for 3-4 years. Iv carried it through the Manson, Kaikouras, Marlborough high country, west coast, Tahr hunting around Mt cook, many boat trips to the farm and its been very good. There have been a few errors but only with the shooter never the scope  :Grin:   Iv seen no sign of this "soft tube" but then  Im not hard gear. I dont have any issues with the eye box and the 42mm objective is a compromise Im more than happy to make. Its not perfect, there is no perfect scope, if there was all other scopes  would go out of production, but it fits my likes/wants better than anything else so far. I think of it as a really nice 2.5-18x42 with an extra 7x boost when the conditions are good so their mag range is one of the benefits for me. On one trip my  mate twice grabbed my march to see if the brown blobs he was looking at through his leupold  in the distance where deer or not  :Grin: 
 Defensive? I dont think so but maybe a little.  I'm sure everyone will have their own opinion on that as well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## L.R

Mate you have just proven my point, a perfect case of what I described in my earlier post.  Yes I have a VX6 for sale, did you see me pushing my one in my post like most people here do?  I think the fact that you try to attack my integrity just because I post my thoughts on your model of scope, just goes to show how defensive you are of it. Why not just argue the merits of your scope instead of trying to make out like I dont know what im talking about.  Just for your information I have owned or own just about all the high end brands of scopes so I do have shit to compare with, do you?

----------


## R93

I have a March and love it.
Haven't had any problems.
10 times better than the military Schmit and benders we used.
Had all the top brands at one time or another as well.
What ever blows your hair back when choosing gear.
Didn't think sneeze was attacking anyone the way I read it.
Seems to have a similar opinion too myself about certain writers though ; )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Sidney

What you got 93?

2.5-25 or 3-24ffp in tact or hunting?

----------


## R93

The 2.5-25 x 42 hunting with a boring old duplex ret.
Only had it 6 months and to be honest it is much of a muchness when it comes to scopes of that price range IMO.
I am happy with it but should have spent a bit more for the illum ret in a tactical version. As I have missed out on a stag of size due to not being able to see my reticule and swore I'd get an illum ret.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## sneeze

> Mate you have just proven my point, a perfect case of what I described in my earlier post.  Yes I have a VX6 for sale, did you see me pushing my one in my post like most people here do?  I think the fact that you try to attack my integrity just because I post my thoughts on your model of scope, just goes to show how defensive you are of it. Why not just argue the merits of your scope instead of trying to make out like I dont know what im talking about.  Just for your information I have owned or own just about all the high end brands of scopes so I do have shit to compare with, do you?


Hmmm you seem a little defensive there fulla. :Grin: 
  I wasnt questioning your integrityat all just puting up an opposeing point of view on the  "people getting defensive" statment you made. The reference to the scope you are selling was to do with you recomending a scope that you had owned and where selling but made no reference to that fact in your recomendation. 
  I thought I had argued the merits of the scope as I saw them? But then Iv got things wrong before. 
And a pissing competition ? yes Iv had afew  top line scopes to compare. If you search the old forum youll find a thread of mine with a nightforce and a PMII alongside the march. I kept the March and havnt bothered with the others. I do have a couple of swaros that are ok. I have worked hard enough over the years to be able to buy any scope I like. 
 main question though , how man smily faces do I havet to put in a post to show that Im  just taking the piss? is there a number because I thought Id put in enough.  :Grin:

----------


## L.R

Ill stand by what I say, I have owned one March FFP and used another SFP and while I agree the specs are fantastic on paper they don't quite translate to such a perfect scope in the real world.  The March IMO does not compare to a PMII and only beats it in the size and weight department.  I want them to be a fantastic scope as it would solve a lot of the issues finding a good LR hunting scope.  My opinion is for anyone else out there who is not blinded by their March ownership and who may want to hear an honest experience.  Believe me if i thought it was a good scope i would still own it.  As for the VX6 I believe it will prove to be a very popular long range hunting scope, with the CDS turret installed it much improves the click feel.  The reason for me selling it is that I no longer require it.

----------


## sneeze

Stand by your opinion by all means thats what internet forums are for. As Iv already stated there is no perfect scope and there will always be differing opions on the ones available. 
 I agree with  your statement about the PM II vs March  but the point you are missing is that the march is pretty close in all aspects and clearly wins on size and weight, from my "defensive " position the size and weight are far more beneficial to me than the  differences in other features. So we have a difference  of opinion ... thats cool
Whats not so cool is you claiming that those who don't agree with you are just being defensive or are being blinded by their March ownership. Thats what sparked my jibe  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: . But again nothing serious here, I should have been fishing with R93 today but the weathers crap :Zomg:

----------


## L.R

I made that statement before any March owners jumped in because I know that people always get super defensive over their optics regardless of brand if someone says something negative about them.

I do not agree with you that the March features are close to a PMII, I believe that the March scope is a big compromise to fit the features they have into such a compact scope.  Not to worry tho someone will get it right one day.

----------


## Nesika

I had a NF 5.5-22x56 on my general hunting rifle but found it too heavy so went to a March 2.5-22 Tacticle. Personally I dont rate the glass as high as the NF, and it certainly wont pull in the light like the big 56mm objective, but as has been said already it is a compromise. It has good bottom end magnification at 2.5 and great top range for when conditions allow. Weight compares with the Leupold Mark 4's. I think I read on the other forum last night that March are looking at bring out a 2.5-25x52 model. Depending on the weight, that would be about perfect IMO! Time will tell I guess, and i'm sure other manufacters will increase their line up also.

----------


## L.R

I would agree that the 50mm version should make for a good improvement on the 42mm version.

----------


## 199p

Cheers for all the opinions and suggestions guys,

I have a z5 but i dont think the dials are very good for dialling with, 

I will be looking into the mark 6, vx6 aswell as the march a bit more.

I have a vx3 on my 243 with m1 turrets that dosnt get much use so i may just put that on for now. 4.5-14lr wont be to bad for now at least.

----------


## R93

Well don't get a March coz a lot of people on the forum are blinded by owning one?
Ha Ha Ha FFS! We all must be morons.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## L.R

You guys just keep on proving my point.  Morons :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> You guys just keep on proving my point.  Morons


That kettles are black?

----------


## sneeze

> Well don't get a March coz a lot of people on the forum are blinded by owning one?
> Ha Ha Ha FFS! We all must be morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


You better have a line in the water,you wont catch anything on here

----------


## R93

> You better have a line in the water,you wont catch anything on here


Better than casting into this wind but!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## sneeze

> Better than casting into this wind but!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## L.R

I think I caught one sneeze and one R93 actually.

----------


## sneeze

> Better than casting into this wind but!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


If you had made it to this side youd have a tail wind now that should give you some distance. I bowlled a few goats this arvo at around 350yd , only needed 3.6moa windage so its not that bad. :Grin:

----------


## R93

Got a nibble anyway. Checked the boat at its berth and I have started a trend it seems?
Everyone has rigged theirs the same.
I would feel more comfortable if I had a clue.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## tui_man2

> Well don't get a March coz a lot of people on the forum are blinded by owning one?
> Ha Ha Ha FFS! We all must be morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


We know your special Dave :Grin:

----------


## R93

> If you had made it to this side youd have a tail wind now that should give you some distance. I bowlled a few goats this arvo at around 350yd , only needed 3.6moa windage so its not that bad.


You had too tell me didn't you!!!
I had a rare holiday snooze. Bored shitless.
Looking forward too catching up tomorrow for a fish if we aren't blown down to fiordland : )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## sneeze

Dont be worryin about that boat all night now. Im sure the wind wont do it to much damage  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> We know your special Dave


Who fuckin rattled your cage.
I'm not the one who wears a helmet to bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## R93

If it was my boat I wouldn't worry Chris but I think it will be sweet.
Gunna have a go casting into this wind with the kids for an hour.
Then worry all night that I have a March instead of a loopy Ha Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## sneeze

Yeah  not many people can fuck it up at a floating marina ....... youll be fine.....

----------


## tui_man2

> Who fuckin rattled your cage.
> I'm not the one who wears a helmet to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Hahaha had to sneak it in there mate. :Have A Nice Day: 
Since your away on holiday would be rude not to give you shit while I poach your back yard undetected:p . . . . . . Oops :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Hahaha had to sneak it in there mate.
> Since your away on holiday would be rude not to give you shit while I poach your back yard undetected:p . . . . . . Oops


If you can cross the river your welcome too.
Seen a piggy the other night but only had the .223. Second one I have seen that far up the river. Just out of range.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## tui_man2

> If you can cross the river your welcome too.
> Seen a piggy the other night but only had the .223. Second one I have seen that far up the river. Just out of range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Me an rivers are hand in hand mate. its coming back with animale shooter an myslf trying to swin where the men meet the boys

An we are saving them untill you get back to go for a look see

----------

